# Vets 50+ Covid Shots - Houston Tomball Katy



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

VISN 16 â€“ Houston VA Medical Center â€“ Announcement


Dear Veteran,

The Houston VA has many upcoming opportunities for you to get the COVID vaccine! 

Veterans who receive care at the Houston VA or any of our community based outpatient clinics who are 50 years or over can get their vaccine at any of the vaccine clinics below. No appointment is necessary for any of the drive thru and walk-in vaccine clinics.

At Houston VA: February 26-28 
We have special Drive thru vaccine clinic on our main hospital campus, located at 2002 Holcombe Blvd, Houston, TX 77030. The Drive-Thru Clinic will be open:
Friday, February 26, noon.-6 p.m. 
Saturday, February 27, 8 a.m.-3 p.m. (you can walk in and get your vaccine in our main medical center on this day, or go to our convenient drive thru!)
Sunday, February 28, 8 a.m.-1 p.m.
Enter through our Almeda gate to get the COVID vaccine at the VA Regional Office on our campus without leaving the comfort of your car. No appointment is necessary for these drive thru vaccine clinics. 

At Katy VA Outpatient Clinic: Saturday, February 27
VA is hosting a special walk-in COVID vaccine clinic at our Katy VA Outpatient Clinic this Saturday, February 27, 8 a.m.-4 p.m. The clinic is located at 750 Westgreen Boulevard (Westgreen Professional Building), Katy, TX. 

At Tomball VA Outpatient Clinic: Saturday, February 27
VA is hosting a special walk-in COVID vaccine clinic at our Tomball VA Outpatient Clinic this Saturday, February 27, from 8 a.m.-4 p.m. The clinic is located 1200 W. Main St., Tomball, TX. 

Walk-in Clinics: Week of March 1-5
The Houston VA Medical Center will once again be holding special walk-in vaccine clinics this week! Call us at 713-794-8985 next week to find out the schedule! Or visit our website and follow us on Facebook and Twitter for updates. 

Information for all Vaccine Clinics

If you already have an appointment to get the vaccine, please keep your appointment. Appointments for the vaccine only are being held in Building 108A, just outside the main hospital entrance. 

Veterans will receive a two-dose series of vaccinations and will receive an appointment for their second vaccine dose when they check in to get the first dose.

If you are 50 years and older and would prefer to make an appointment to get the COVID vaccine at our main medical center during the week, call us at 713-794-8985. 

Thank you for choosing the VA as your healthcare provider. It is our honor and privilege to serve you.


----------



## TexasRon (Feb 13, 2021)

This doesnâ€™t make sense. I served 21 years and because of that I earned Tricare which isnâ€™t VA. So I donâ€™t qualify for getting a shot from the VA. Iâ€™m 63 and canâ€™t get a shot from anywhere at the moment. Doesnâ€™t make sense.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

TexasRon said:


> This doesnâ€™t make sense. I served 21 years and because of that I earned Tricare which isnâ€™t VA. So I donâ€™t qualify for getting a shot from the VA. Iâ€™m 63 and canâ€™t get a shot from anywhere at the moment. Doesnâ€™t make sense.


Where are you located?

If you're in the Houston area you can get on the Houston Health Dept waitlist, Harris County waitlist and also try downloading the Alert Houston app to your phone. You can also call in to get on the waitlist. Follow the instructions here.

https://houstonemergency.org/covid-19-vaccines/

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

